
Why neovim is better than vim (2015) - rdegges
https://geoff.greer.fm/2015/01/15/why-neovim-is-better-than-vim/
======
blackbrokkoli
It should be mentioned that the author has very strong conflict of interest.

Also, isn't the appeal of vim that it's universal rather than that it's
beautifully coded? I don't have the expertise to care about weird indentation
in source code personally but I like that the text editor I have on my daily-
use machine is probably also accessible on a 80's-era server on the other side
of the world...

~~~
Justsignedup
Vim being universal is pretty meh. Try using vanilla vim, you'd hate it after
using non-vanilla for a while. It is like a whole different world.

At that point why not just use sublime or w/e.

------
seanhunter
I have changed over to neovim for most of my editing, but the one thing I have
found is that it seems much slower to start up. Pretty sure this is a bug
they'll fix soon, and other than that it's really pretty great. I don't
actually use the Terminal window feature, but there are a few things about it
that I like: 1)Decent python2 and 3 support (yes both at the same time)
2)Getting the * and + registers to actually work seems less annoying than in
regular vim (ymmv at least I don't have to rebuild neovim from source to get
these). (check out :he quoteplus and :he quotestar if you don't know - these
are awesome)

------
nicolashahn
Author claims that vanilla vim would never support async linters, but that's
changed now: [https://github.com/w0rp/ale](https://github.com/w0rp/ale)

~~~
hayd
Would it exist in vim without neovim. The landscape has changed, but part of
that is due to neovim's existence.

------
vr46
Have used Neovim exclusively for a few years now and I can’t say I need to
switch back. It is Vim now.

~~~
proginthebox
how do you integrate neovim clipboard with system one? I use KDE/X11 although
I do not think that should be relevant.

~~~
jvanderbot
I just pipe lines to xsel. Not elegant, but works.

